

Gogs: A self-hosted Git service written in Go - tombenner
http://gogs.io/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=gogs#!/story/forever/0/gogs](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=gogs#!/story/forever/0/gogs)

